# Need help configuring Linksys Router + BSNL Modem



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello friends...
I have linksys wifi router and bsnl modem.. i wanna create a wi-fi connection.. so that i can use the internet with my desktop(through LAN) and laptop(through Wi-Fi)...

When i searched google i found some solutions but all of them provide direct connection (i.e., the router automatically connects to internet when switched on),.. 

all i want is to setup wi-fi and lan to my desktop and laptop... and the internet connection must be active when i connect using PPPoE connection...

Pls help me....


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't really think you can do that. I had a horrid time setting up wifi with bsnl modem for a friend. As far as I researched (including the useless calls at there call centers) you can connect using pppoe from your desktop which is connected by lan. But not through wifi.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

U can set the Direct connection setup in which the router automatically connects to Net but enable the Dial on Demand feature in the Router so that it connects only when required and also set the idle disconnect time to say 5min


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 6, 2011)

amirajdhawan said:


> I don't really think you can do that. I had a horrid time setting up wifi with bsnl modem for a friend. As far as I researched (including the useless calls at there call centers) you can connect using pppoe from your desktop which is connected by lan. But not through wifi.



i think u got me wrong... i'm saying...

say, i connect the router to my desktop and switch on the wifi.... now i wanna do is dial a connection on my desk... so tht i can browse net thru wifi on lappy and also on desk...?????


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 7, 2011)

Simple if your BSNL modem has got enough of Ethernet ports to connect your Desktop as well as Router. You connect to the internet with your Desktop. And the router being connected to your Desktop via LAN gets an Internet source to deliver it as WiFi. This shall work because I see that you want to manage the Internet access with your Desktop PC. Tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

Small question.

How did you use to connect to the Internet?? By dialing from the computer using a dialer (Bridged mode) or by just switching ON your modem and your computer automatically connected. (Modem's PPPoE mode)

If you used to dial from the computer (Bridged mode), then what you need to do is switch to PPPoE mode and simply insert the ethernet cable from your modem to the Wifi router.

Connecting to Wifi/internet using your modem's bridged mode is not recommended and is confusing. This won't even work properly in most cases.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 8, 2011)

ico said:


> Small question.
> 
> How did you use to connect to the Internet?? By dialing from the computer using a dialer (Bridged mode) or by just switching ON your modem and your computer automatically connected. (Modem's PPPoE mode)
> 
> ...



Correct ICO! Even I had to reset my modem to switch to PPPoE mode to enable WiFi.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 8, 2011)

TechPlex said:


> Correct ICO! Even I had to reset my modem to switch to PPPoE mode to enable WiFi.



Yeah...!!!
I have no solution other than that... i wanna use PPPoE dialer.... 
thanks guys... for the discussion...


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 24, 2012)

I have done the samething using this link:
How to configure Linksys Router for Wireless internet access? | | TechBreathsTechBreaths

This would be more helpful.


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 24, 2012)

heyy listen..say ur connection to internet bfore using router ws wid da help of ur modem..keep the connection same..bt take out the lan cord providing net to ur pc frm modem and plug dat to ur router's point..then tek another lan cord and (i basically thnk evry router has 4 lan ports) plug one side to the router and plug the other end to ur pc..simple..and u cn dial ur connection frm pc as u wer doing dat bfore..just between dat a router has been added..dis is da chng..


----------

